# tivowebplus transfer error



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I was trying to update TWP from version 1.3.0 to version 1.3.1, I was using filezilla to FTP the files to my zippered DTivo units, I downloaded version 1.3.1 and changed the folder from "TivoWebPlus" to "tivowebplus"(lower case letters) then I FTP the files overwriting the old files to my units in binary mode, I was successful in updating to 1.3.1 on 1 of my units but when I was transferring to my other unit, I couldn't transfer 2 files onto my other unit, files "script.itcl and script.sh" produce the error message "550 syntax error, input/output error", what can I do to get these 2 files transferred onto my other unit? TWP doesn't start up w/o these 2 files, I have to uninstall and reinstall the enhancement scripts in order to get TWP 1.3.0 back onto my other unit, help please


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Just install it manually instead of using ftp. Download tivowebplus1.3.1 from sourceforce, ftp the gzip file to your tivo where you want it, ie, /var/hack. then install with : *gzip -dc < tivowebplus-v1.3.1-061022.gz | tar xf -*


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> Just install it manually instead of using ftp. Download tivowebplus1.3.1 from sourceforce, ftp the gzip file to your tivo where you want it, ie, /var/hack. then install with : *gzip -dc < tivowebplus-v1.3.1-061022.gz | tar xf -*


I FTP the 1.3.1(061105.tgz) version to /var/hack and followed the instructions from the TWP website and it worked, thanks for the tip


----------

